# Anybus auf Profibus DP in Step 7



## Naehmaschine (7 September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe einen Gasanlyser von Dräger mit einem eingebauten Anybus Converter von HMS.
Ich möchte jetz die Gasmesswerte in meiner CPU verarbeiten.
Kann mir jemand helfen und mir einen Lösungsansatz geben wie das funktioniert. Ich hab die Doku von Dräger mal angehängt. Ich hatte bis dato mit sowas noch nie zutun. Leider konnte mir weder Dräger noch HMS richtig helfen.

Vielen Dank im voraus 
.
MfG

Harald


----------



## Paule (10 September 2010)

Kann es sein das der Converter schon programmiert von der Firma Dräger mitgeliefert wurde und Du nur noch die GSD Datei von Dräger einlesen musst.
http://www.draeger.com/DE/de/products/gas_detection/stationary/tox/gds_polytron_7000.jsp

Falls der Converter noch nicht programmiert brauchst du die GSD Datei von HMS und musst in dem Converter die Steuerungsaufträge zum Gasanalyser hinterlegen.


----------



## Naehmaschine (10 September 2010)

allo !

Die GSD datei habe ich.
Aber ich weiß nicht wie ich den Converter in der Hardware config parametrien muss(EA-Words ect). Eine config für den converter bekomme ich hoffentlich noch von Dräger.

Es handelt sich um diesen Biogasanalyzer:
http://www.draeger.com/DE/de/produc...nary/bio/gds_pba_500x.jsp?showBackButton=true
Vielen Dank für die Mühe


----------

